# Do Physicians Follow Evidence-Based Guidelines in the Diagnostic Work-up of IBS?



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/558644?src=mp " In the absence of alarm features, clinicians should focus less on diagnostic testing and more on addressing patients' disease-specific fears and concerns by setting mutually reasonable goals and expectations, providing multimedia educational materials (such as those offered by the American Gastroenterological Association or the International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders),* teaching self-empowerment techniques*, and screening for and treating (or referring) somatization. Ultimately, however, clinicians must use their judgment, and should reserve the right to investigate further if their IBS patients have a poor response to therapy, experience worsening symptoms, or develop alarm features. Like most things in medicine, diagnostic testing in IBS remains a balance of art and science."


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Informational bump


----------

